# Ladyfingers - 5-inch Itty Bitty doll patterns - Part 2



## Ladyfingers (Jan 26, 2011)

BABY DOLL HAT WITH TINY BRIM

Cast on 72 stitches. Knit 3 rows. 
K1, *YO, K2 tog across row from * to end. Knit 2 rows. Purl 1 row.
Knit 2 rows.
K1, K2 together across row. = 48 stitches
Knit across, DECREASING 12 stitches at regular intervals = 36 stitches
Knit 12 rows.
Crown: *K1, K2 tog, continue from * across row.
Next Row: *P`, P2 tog, continue from * across row.
Continue to decrease with every knit and purl row until you have approx. 8 or 9 stitches on the needle. Thread darning needle and pull through remaining stitches on the knitting needle. Pull of tightly. Knot securely. Sew back seam.

BABY DOLL LONG STRIPED PANTS

Select three colors for the striped pants: (See color suggestions in Hooded Jacket Pattern).

With red, cast on 34 stitches. Rib in K1, P1 for 4 rows. 
Work in stockinet stitch in color #1, #2, and #3: (To work in 3 colors, example: start with red, drop red, pick up white and work 2 rows, drop white, pick up blue and work 2 rows, drop blue. All colors will follow your knitting down the side edge of the garment. Pick up red, etc. NOTE: Do not allow yarns to get into a tangled mess! When working with 3 colors, put one ball of yarn on the table in front of you (or beside you in a chair) to the right, the next color of yarn to the left, and the third color straight in front of you. You dont have to twist the colors together to avoid holes - just pick up the strand you need and ignore the other colors.)
Knit 1 row red
Purl 1 row red
Knit 1 row white
Purl 1 row white
Knit 1 row blue
Purl 1 row blue
Next Row: Knit 1 row red - knit across 16 stitches,increase in next stitch, PLACE CENTER MARKER, knit and increase in next stitch, knit across remaining 16 stitches.
Purl 1 row red - slipping center marker.
Knit 1 row white - increase BEFORE and AFTER center marker.
Purl 1 row white - slipping center marker.
Knit 1 row blue - increase BEFORE and AFTER center marker.
Purl 1 row blue - slipping center marker.


Page 6 - Itty Bitty 5-inch Baby Doll

Divide for Legs:
Knit 1 row red - knit across 20 stitches - remove marker, TURN, knit back on these same 20 stitches. Purl 1 row red. Continue to work on these 20 stitches only, following the established color scheme until you have completed 8 rows, ending with a red purl row.
Knit 2 rows in white.
Knit 2 rows in blue. Bind off. Sew bottom of pant leg together to make long pants with attached bootie.
Attach red yarn at center section, after first pant leg. Knit 1 row in red, purl 1 row in red.
Continue working second pant leg, following established color scheme, ending with a red purl row.
Knit 2 rows in white.
Knit 2 rows in blue. Bind off. Sew bottom of pant leg together to make long pants with attached bootie. Sew leg seams and up the back seam to the waist

BABY DOLL HOODED JACKET

To match the striped long pants, use a 3-color design on the jacket hood.
Color A (red) - Color B (white) - Color C (blue):

With red, cast on 30 stitches. Garter stitch first and last 3 stitches for border edge. Stockinette stitch for 17 rows. 

Hood 3-Color Design: On the 6th stockinet stitch row: with Color C (blue) , knit 2 rows, 
Next Row: *Knit 3 A (red) - Knit 2 B (white) - Knit 2 A (red) - Knit 2 B (white), continue across row from *, ending with Knit 3 A (red).
Next Row: Knit 3 A (red) - Purl 2 B (white) - Purl 2 A (red) - Purl 2 B (white), continue across row from *, , ending with Knit 3 A (red)..
With Color C (blue), knit 2 rows. 

With red, continue in stockinet stitch for 5 rows, ending with a purl row (with K3 borders stitches.
Next Row: K8, K3 together, K8, K3 together, K8 = 26 stitches
Keep first and last stitches in K3 for border edge of jacket. Place markers, as follows:
K5, place marker, K4, place marker, K8, place marker, K4, place marker, K5 = 26 sts.
Purl 1 row, slipping markers, with no increase.
Knit across, increasing BEFORE and AFTER each marker - 8 stitches increased.
Purl, slipping markers.
Continue increasing until stitches are arranged on the needle, as follows:
9 front - marker - 12 sleeve - marker - 16 back - marker - 12 sleeve - marker - 9 front. =58
Sleeves:
Knit 9, remove marker, Knit 12 sleeve stitches, remove marker - TURN - purl back on these same 12 sleeve stitches. Work in stockinet stitch on the 12 sleeve stitches for 10 rows. Bind off in knit.
Page 7 - Itty Bitty 5-inch Baby Doll

Next Row: Attach yarn after completed sleeve, knit across 16 back stitches, remove marker, Knit 12 sleeve stitches, remove marker - TURN - purl back on these same 12 
sleeve stitches. Work in stockinet stitch on the 12 sleeve stitches for 10 rows. Bind off in knit.
Next Row: Attach yarn after completed second sleeve, knit across the remaining 9 stitches.
Next Row: (Wrong Side): Knit 3, Purl across row to last 3 stitches, Knit 3. . 34 stitches.
Body: 
Knit across 10 stitches, INCREASE (at underarm area) in next 2 stitches, knit across to next underarm area, INCREASE in next 2 stitches. = 38 stitches.
Work in stockinet stitch for 6 rows - Remember on the purl rows to Knit 3 on the first and last stitches for the border edge. 
Knit 6 rows in garter stitch. Bind off in knit. Sew top seam of hood, and sleeve seams.
Option #1: Sew jacket front seam from bottom edge up for ¾ inch - do not overlap to sew seam, just hold the garment edges together and whip stitch - so it lays flat.
Option #2: Make two tie strands by crocheting a chain of 38 stitches. Attach to front of jacket. Tie in a bow to keep the jacket closed.

Suggestions for 3-Color Hooded Jacket:

Color A: yellow hood, jacket, and long pants
Color B: turquoise stripe
Color C: red or hot pink 

Color A: Powder blue hood, jacket, and long pants
Color B: White stripe
Color C: Dark Blue

Color A: Pink hood, jacket, and long pants
Color B: Chocolate brown stripe
Color C: Lime green

Color A: White hood, jacket, and long pants
Color B: Red stripe
Color C: Bright blue

Color A: Mint green hood, jacket, and long pants
Color B: Lavender stripe
Color C: Dark Purple





Page 8 - Itty Bitty 5-inch Baby Doll

BABY DOLL ONE-PIECE JUMPSUIT

Cast on 28 stitches. Knit 4 rows. Place markers, as follows:
K4, place marker, K6, place marker, K8, place marker, K6, place marker, K4 = 28 sts/
Knit across, increasing BEFORE and AFTER each marker - 8 sts increased.
Purl across, slipping markers, no increase.
Continue increasing in this manner, ending with a purl row, until stitches are on needle, as follows:
7 - marker - 12 - marker - 14 - marker, 12 - marker - 7 = 52 sts.
Cap Sleeves:
Knit 7, remove marker, BIND OFF 12 stitches, remove marker, Knit 13, remove marker, BIND OFF 12 stiitches, remove marker, Knit remaining 6 stitches. = 28 sts.

(NOTE: After binding off 12 stitches, you still have one stitch on the needle which will count toward the Knit 14 instructions - you will only knit 13, and the one stitch still on the needle. You will also have one stitch on the needle after binding off for the second sleeve, so you will only knit 6 stitches to the end of the row.)

Purl back 28 stitches. 
Next Row: Increase 4 stitches on each side to make a total of 32 stitches, in order for the jumpsuit to fit around the chubby belly.
Knit 7, increase in the next 2 stitches, Knit 10, increase in the next 2 stitches, Knit 7 = 32 
Purl 1 row.
Next Row: Knit across 16 stitches, PLACE CENTER MARKER, knit across 16 sts.
Purl, slipping marker.
Knit across, increasing BEFORE and AFTER the center marker. This will put more material in the center area - to accommodate the dolls chubby body.
Purl, slipping marker.
Continue to increase before and after the center marker until you have 20 stitches on each side of the marker, ending with a purl row.
Divide for Legs:
Knit across 20 stitches, remove marker, TURN, purl back on these same 20 stitches.
Work in stockinet stitch for 10 rows. Knit 2 rows. Bind off in knit.
Attach yarn in center of garment, knit across the remaining 20 stitches. Purl 1 row.
Work in stockinet stitch for 10 rows. Knit 2 rows. Bind off in knit. Sew leg seams and up the back to neckline.

Option: If you want to knit feet into the pants, after stockinet for 10 rows. Knit 2 rows. Bind off in knit. Sew bottom of pant leg for bootie, continue sewing up pant leg, and with a strand from one of the pant legs - continue sewing up the back to the neck.


Page 9 - Itty Bitty 5-inch Baby Doll

BOTTOM-UP LONG NIGHTIE

Bottom ruffle:
Cast on 120 stitches. Knit in garter stitch for 8 rows. 
Next Row: *Knit 1, Knit 2 together, continue across row from * to end. = 80 sts.
Skirt Pattern:
Row 1: (Right Side): Knit 1, * Purl 1, with yarn in front , Slip 1 as if to Purl, repeat from * to last 2 sts, Purl 1, Knit 1. 
Row 2: (Wrong Side): Knit 1, * Purl 1, Knit 1, repeat from * across row.
Row 3: (Right Side): Knit.
Row 4: (Wrong Side): Knit 1, Purl to last stitch, Knit 1.
Repeat Rows 1 - 4 for skirt pattern - SIX TIMES.
Next Row: Decrease 22 stitches evenly across the row, by knitting 2 together at regular intervals to give you 58 stitches. (Decrease approx. every 4th stitch. If you dont finish the row with 58 stitches - make it up on the next row.)
Knit 4 rows.
Dress Top with Sleeves:
Row 1: Knit 12, BIND OFF next 7 sts, Knit 20, BIND OFF next 7 sts, Knit 12. = 44 sts.
Row 2: Knit 12, CAST ON 7 stitches, Knit 20, CAST ON 7 stitches, Knit 12. = 58 sts.
Knit 2 rows.
Next Row: Decrease 10 stitches evenly across the row, by knitting 2 together at regular intervals to give you 48 stitches.
Work in K1, P1 ribbing for 2 rows. Bind off in ribbing.

Option: Work this Bottom-Up skirt pattern for FOUR pattern repeats for a short dress, with bottom ruffle.

HAT WITH BOTTOM UP PATTERN

Cast on 88 stitches. Knit 8 rows. Purl 1 row.
Next Row: Knit 2 together across row = 44 sts.
Crown Pattern:
Follow Rows 1 - 4 for Bottom-Up Skirt Pattern above - THREE TIMES.
Row A: K1, *Knit 2 together, Knit 1, continue from * to end of row. If it doesnt come out even - Knit 2 together.
Row B: Purl
Row C: K1, * Knit 2 together, Knit 1, continue from * to end of row.
Row D: P1, * Purl 2 together, Purl 1, continue from * to end of row.
Continue with Rows C and D until you have approx. 5-6 stitches on needle. Cut long strand, thread darning needle and pull these stitches up tightly. Knot securely. Sew back seam.


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

Wow great patterns, turn out just lovely..


----------



## loriekennedy (Jan 3, 2012)

lovely, thank you for the patterns!!


----------



## diziescott (Mar 25, 2011)

Lovely! And I think I have just the doll for them. Thanks so much for sharing. Quick question - can you let me know what size yarn/needle you use? I would love to make one for my little one. Thanks!


----------



## Leonora (Apr 22, 2011)

Once again, many thanks for the time you have taken to both design and write all these darling little patterns Elaine.
They are so adorable, I love them. Leonora.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Great patterns, thanks Elaine.


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

Again...thank you so much for sharing and for your time....


----------



## diobsession (Jun 29, 2011)

I love the patterns but once again you have given me a big problem to work on. Which on first?


----------



## sandi67 (Mar 18, 2011)

THANK YOU, THANK YOU THANK YOU LADYFINGERS. YOU ARE THE GREATEST.LOVE YOUR PATTERNS HAPPY KNITTING SANDI67


----------



## MEKO72 (Jul 1, 2011)

Thank you so much for sharing.
Those are adorable. I love anything tiny.
It says Part 2. Where can I find Part 1?


----------



## diziescott (Mar 25, 2011)

MEKO72 said:


> Thank you so much for sharing.
> Those are adorable. I love anything tiny.
> It says Part 2. Where can I find Part 1?


I had the same question, so I went searching. This seems to be the post: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-87356-1.html

Aren't these patterns so cute?


----------



## lvchocl8nknitting (Mar 3, 2011)

Thank you, Ladyfingers, for so generously sharing your talents!! And thanks to Diziescott for the link to the first post! Ladies, you are too kind!!


----------



## nan.0803 (Oct 29, 2011)

Where do you get the dolls? Jo-Ann is out of stock.
Thanks. Can't wait to try the patterns.


----------



## penna knitter (Sep 7, 2011)

Thank you again, very much appreciated!


----------



## planetrosemary (Oct 3, 2011)

Thankyou for these fabulous little patterns.


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

Thank you Elaine for the fabulous patterns. I can hardly wait to start them. I have to finish the first set and also some bears.


----------



## sandy2 (Apr 24, 2011)

These are soooo cute! I can't wait to get started on wardrobes for the GDs' dolls.


----------



## Suzih (Jan 1, 2012)

I have a Suzi Cute doll from when I was a little girl. I'm thinking I might be able to use these wonderful patterns to make her some new outfits. These are so adorable. Thank you for sharing them. You are amazing.


----------



## cindylucifer (Sep 10, 2011)

Elaine: Thank you so much for your wonderful patterns. My grandbaby girl is going to have matching outfits with some of these patterns. Keep them coming, we really appreciate it.


----------



## mak123 (Jan 24, 2012)

Elaine, thank you so much for sharing your talent, time and patterns. christine


----------



## jellybeaner (May 6, 2011)

Thank you so much! You have such great talent & very generous of you to share!!


----------



## ladybuys (Jan 14, 2011)

Hi Ladyfingers,

Thanks so much for writing out these patterns and sharing with us. They are adorable!!


----------



## Ellisen (Dec 5, 2011)

Now Ladyfingers, we're all going to purchase the 5" Itty Bitty Dolls so we can knit up your fabulous clothing patterns. The patterns are fantastic and so are you!!! Thank you again for sharing your creative patterns with us again and again. We are sooooooooo lucky.


----------



## Ladyfingers (Jan 26, 2011)

ATTENTION KNITTERS: Sorry to "yell" at you with the all caps notice. However, I wanted to get your attention fast!

DO NOT knit the "Bottom-Up Long Nightie" and the "Bottom-Up Hat" patterns. They were only in the preliminary stage, and needed corrections before posting. I guess I did a "copy and paste" in too much of a hurry to notice I had included these patterns.

In another posting (Part 3?) I will give you the correct patterns for the bottom-up nightie and hat. Sorry for the confusion. I'll also post a photo for these patterns, which was not included in this posting.


----------



## lilbabery (Feb 22, 2011)

I love the patterns .Thank you


----------



## MEKO72 (Jul 1, 2011)

They are adorable. Thank you for your help.


----------



## granjoy (Jun 29, 2011)

Once again....thanks for sharing your awesome patterns Elaine! You're a STAR!! XX


----------



## cheryl uridil gerich (Feb 23, 2011)

THANK YOU AGAIN FOR YOUR PATTERN DESIGNING GENIUS!! YOURE ONE OF A KIND, GOD BLESS YOU.


----------



## TabathaJoy (Mar 5, 2011)

Thank you for the patterns,Ladyfingers.You are amazing.Can't wait to see your next batch of patterns.I love it that you just posted the patterns on KP.


----------



## Diane4961 (Feb 11, 2011)

Ladyfingers - could you tell me when Part 1 was because I must have missed it and I might not have it any more.
Diane


----------



## Ladyfingers (Jan 26, 2011)

To find 5-inch Itty Bitty doll patterns (Part 1) go to top of this page - middle section - click on "Ladyfingers". You should find the title right away. (BTW - it doesn't state "Part 1").


----------



## Ladyfingers (Jan 26, 2011)

Oops! I tried going to "Ladyfingers" - didn't work.....my 5-inch doll clothes patterns were not listed. So, instead, go to the upper left side of this page. Click on "Knitting Forum". This will open up a list of subjects. Click on "Users Submitted, How To's, Patterns, Tutorials". Then scroll down to find the doll patterns.


----------



## leen3611 (Oct 20, 2011)

Elaine - you copy and paste these, don't you? I can't imagine your having to type them all over!!! They are magnificent, as always, and, darn you, I am now going to have to make some of these outfits. I saw dolls on the Annie's Attic website. Thanks for everything.


----------



## MaggiePringlemeir (Jun 3, 2012)

I saw dolls on the Annie's Attic website. 

I


----------



## MaggiePringlemeir (Jun 3, 2012)

Drats -- that went through WAY too fast! 

Anyhoo -- I wanted to ask WHERE that these dolls are available. Does any brick & mortar store or online place carry them except Annie's Attic?? 

So darn cute -- just too cute.

Warm hugs & woofs, 
Maggie & MacTaggart


----------



## Ladyfingers (Jan 26, 2011)

The Mary Maxim yarn catalog also carries the 5-inch baby dolls. You don't have a choice of facial expression, so if you buy 5-6, expect to get 3 with the same face and maybe the other two will have a different expression. That has been my experience.

I also Googled the "Berenguer" dolls, and then I opened everything to see if I could get a specific expression when I ordered. No luck. However, I did find a set of very tiny doll furniture - so cute! There was a tiny high chair, a walker, a swing, a bathtub, an infant seat, and a crib - 6 items and they all came with a doll, each one with a different expression. Two of the dolls were slightly larger, with cloth bodies for upper arms, trunk, and thighs. The dolls were very stiff and did not bend very well. I bought the entire set ($9.00 apiece w/doll) and will be posting the photos very soon, along with the tiny furniture.


----------



## MaggiePringlemeir (Jun 3, 2012)

Thank you Elaine -- 

I'll take a look at my catalogue from MM -- wonder if Joann's or Michael's has them with their crafting dollies??

Your patterns are just so darn cute! Thanks for sharing. 

Warm hugs and woofs, 
Maggie & MacTaggart


----------



## leen3611 (Oct 20, 2011)

The Annie's catalog has five 5" babies with, they claim, all different expressions but you can't request a specific one. They are $4.99 each. So my question is how do you know you will get five different expressions even it you order five dolls all at once. I find it hard to believe that someone in the shipping department would care to take the time to check all the faces! (And I don't blame them!)

I am so overwhelmed with AG patterns and YARN here, YARN there, YARN everywhere! And the desire to do it all. BUT the babies are so cute and Elaine's patterns are so cute and they will knit up fast because they are so small and..... on and on.

Right now it its too hot here to do much but sit in front of a fan and read a little bit at a time.

Thank you, Elaine, for starting me on another obsession. By the way, while looking in THE room for something the other day, I came across a bag full of ribbons to make corkers/korkers. I loved seeing them and ran out and got all the materials (more than I needed) and never did much with them after that.

(Sigh) I really need some serious help!!!


----------



## chrissyf (Jan 21, 2012)

ok this is bad..in a good way. I have saved these now and will try to make some for my tiny dollies. I already crochet tiny outfits now to try knitting them. Thank you for your generosity Elaine!


----------



## Ladyfingers (Jan 26, 2011)

As I mentioned above.....you have absolutely no choice of facial expressions when you order the tiny 5-inch dolls. As I said - twice now, I have ordered 5 dolls and received 3 of them with the same expression, and two with different expressions. The next time, I received 2 dolls with the same expression, another 2 dolls with a different (but same) expression, and one doll with a big "belly laugh" expression (my favorite!). 

SUGGESTION:

Now that quite a few of you are knitting tiny outfits for these itty bitty dolls - wouldn't it be cute if you knit a small Christmas stocking, tucked some tiny outfits inside, with an itty bitty doll peaking out the top of the stocking, and attached to the hand of a new AG clone doll wearing a set of holiday jammies and slippers????????

You could also buy a small stocking for this project. You could also make an itty bitty outfit to match the AG doll's PJ's.

Hmmmmmmm, my creative juices are flowing........!


----------



## leen3611 (Oct 20, 2011)

Always thinking, aren't you!!!


----------



## MaggiePringlemeir (Jun 3, 2012)

, I came across a bag full of ribbons to make corkers/korkers. 

Ummmm, Leen? Please, ma'am -- what are corkers/korkers? I have literally BOXES full of reeled ribbons in all sizes -- even lots of wire edge lovelys stuff. It would be so nice to find something to use them to make!

Warm hugs and woofs, 
Maggie & macTaggart


----------



## leen3611 (Oct 20, 2011)

Korkers are hair ribbons for girls. They were real popular in parts of the country (not New England!) a few years ago. They consist of two or three different ribbons - mostly grosgrain that are curled around a dowel, wet down and heated in the oven. They then become curly like corkscrews. Then they are assembled together. Cheerleaders were known to all wear them in school colors.

Here is a video with instructions so you can see what they are like - my descriptions leave a lot to desire! Hope it works. It's not easy to find if you google the word korkers unless you add hair bows or something like that.






I mostly have narrow grosgrain ribbon in all sorts of colors. I would get a pink and brown argyle design and maybe a solid brown and a pink polka dot or something like that. I think I made one.

I hope this explains it. Let me know if you have any questions. Good luck.


----------



## leen3611 (Oct 20, 2011)

I just watched the video all the way through and now I'm itching to make some korkers! Maybe I'll try to miniaturize some for the AG dolls. They could also be used as decorative bows to wrap presents. If it's a little girl, the korkers could then be used for hair bows. 

Now is just have to stay away from all the plastic canvas, yarns and books that I've accumulated. AND the fancy embroidery. AND... never mind, I'm not admitting to anything else right now. I think you get the idea.


----------



## Daeanarah (May 7, 2012)

Try this if you have a problem copying and pasting.


----------



## Daeanarah (May 7, 2012)

Try this if you have a problem copying and pasting.


----------



## Ladyfingers (Jan 26, 2011)

I have finally written the corrections for the "Bottom-Up" Long Nightie - as promised.

It will appear in a SEPARATE POSTING, so be on the lookout....


----------



## TxCynDoll (Aug 22, 2012)

Beautiful, love the Itty Bitty, made a few things for my mother who loves small dolls...fantastic work, thank u for sharing


----------



## TxCynDoll (Aug 22, 2012)

nan.0803 said:


> Where do you get the dolls? Jo-Ann is out of stock.
> Thanks. Can't wait to try the patterns.


Annie's Attic


----------



## crazydolls (Oct 22, 2012)

thank you so much for those patterns


----------



## dogsfriend (May 15, 2013)

Thank you so much for sharing ! Wonderful patterns ! I love those tiny dolls ! Thanks a lot !


----------



## Daeanarah (May 7, 2012)

HI Dogs

Elaine is great in sharing her patterns with everyone.

Rhyanna


----------



## knitnut86 (Nov 11, 2012)

are the above patterns available on here anywhere in pdf format so they can be downloaded??


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Elaine!!! Are you are back ????How wonderful to hear from you and see your lovely patterns! Thanks.


----------



## Daeanarah (May 7, 2012)

Hi rsosemary

I haven't seen any posts from her so I don't think she's back.


----------



## Ladyfingers (Jan 26, 2011)

Hey guys! I'm here! Just finished writing out a rough draft for a bottom-up dress in white, yellow, pink and lavender, with hat, purse, bobby sox and shoes. (In the posted photo - I think it is in one of the "what I did while on vacation"....I left one of the shoes off of the doll, so you could see that the bobby sox and shoes are separate items.)

The picture is in my photo file, so now all I have to do is "tweak" the pattern (this means to cast on the stated amount of stitches and work a few rows of the "Rippling Waves" pattern to see if it is accurate.) Then I'll post it and get busy with another pattern.


----------



## NellieKnitter (Sep 10, 2012)

Ladyfingers said:


> Hey guys! I'm here! Just finished writing out a rough draft for a bottom-up dress in white, yellow, pink and lavender, with hat, purse, bobby sox and shoes. (In the posted photo - I think it is in one of the "what I did while on vacation"....I left one of the shoes off of the doll, so you could see that the bobby sox and shoes are separate items.)
> 
> The picture is in my photo file, so now all I have to do is "tweak" the pattern (this means to cast on the stated amount of stitches and work a few rows of the "Rippling Waves" pattern to see if it is accurate.) Then I'll post it and get busy with another pattern.


Glad to see you back!


----------



## Daeanarah (May 7, 2012)

HI Elaine 
Welcome back. you were missed.

I have uploaded the patterns in pdf, and uploaded them to 
Ladyfingers - Elaine's Doll Patterns.


Happy Knitting.

Rhyanna


----------

